# Tax Write-Offs For RV??



## beachgrams (Feb 6, 2004)

I know that you can write off your RV as a second home but does anyone know if you can also write off the RV Space rent where you keep this second home? Thanks.


----------



## hertig (Feb 10, 2004)

Tax Write-Offs For RV??

What you can write off is the INTEREST on purchasing a 'second home'.  Unless you use it for business purposes, you cannot write off any other expenses or depreciation.


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 10, 2004)

Tax Write-Offs For RV??

John is exactly correct.  Only interest "paid" during the year , unless it is business expense and then it is a whole lot different.


----------

